# News Media exposed on attempt to bankrupt Siri XM Radio



## referee1963 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm writing this letter hoping you will give me a few minutes of your valuable time to contact me. I would really like to explain to you my vision of how I see the future when it comes to Satellite Radio.

I watch your show almost every day and a big fan of Fast Money. Your show is on Cable TV which people thought years ago, that no one would pay extra money for cable TV. Well, your show is great and boy were they wrong 20 years ago.


now to 2009 and the future. Did you see the 8-K for Sirius XM Radio Inc.

Why is there a conspiracy by the SEC, FCC, the Government, Cable TV, Radio, newspapers & Magazines and all the producers and writers to have ganged up on Sirius Satellite Radio and XM Radio. Why did it take the FCC so long to approve the Merger ? 

Here is my reasons as I see it. Cable TV & the producers and writers are Fearful and Petrified of the success for Satellite Radio and what it will mean to all the workers in the entertainment fields. The technology is the future. The people in this country and in the world want access to information instantaneously. Satellite Radio will provide that. They will be able to listen to Sporting events in the Pro's, College and eventually local High school sports. They can also access current up to the minute news and business, not to mention TV shows like Fast Money and all the other Cable TV shows. It is the future. I will be able to listen to Sirius XM Radio at the work place to get access to information and on my drive home from work while in the traffic, I can get the local and national news. So when I arrive home I can eat dinner with family and then go to my daughters softball game having no need to turn on the TV to get the news, Also, I will be able to access Sirius XM Radio at my home or on my I-pod or Cell phone so in the future everyone will be able to access information anytime they want. It is going to be truly awesome.

Why is Cable TV and newspapers so fearful of Sirius XM Radio and their potential Monopoly on the ENTIRE Entertainment business is the fact that Sirius XM subscribers will have the information at their EARS whenever they need to hear it. Workers from Cable TV, newspapers will not be needed as much and reduction will come to their career fields, which is why they have ganged up on Satellite Radio and have tried to bankrupt them as they do not want to end up in the unemployment line. 

The Satellite Technology is too awesome and is here to STAY.:

Sirius XM Facts

2nd leading provider of Subscriptions in Media Business with over 19 million listeners . They will surpass Comcast real soon who is the leader with 24.4 million. Sirius XM has more subscribers then Direct TV, Dish Network, Time Warner, charter, cablevision, etc. etc.

How on earth can this stock be trading at .14 cents per share.
Why did FCC take almost a year to approve Sirius/XM merger ?
expected to be Cash Flow Positive in 2009


Sirius XM is a growing company even while all the big corporations are struggling during the past 12- 20 months of this current recession. I have so much more to say to you and can only hope someone takes the time to call me so I can discuss in detail my philosophies with someone from Fast Money.

I know we have some big story's to cover on your TV show with the billion dollar scandal but feel if we talk and some big Cable company has the guts to step to the plate and tells the TRUTH on what’s going on with SIRIUS XM Radio and why you all want to delay the success of Satellite Radio.

It can be a huge story. Just try to vision 2- 10 years from now as Satellite radio is every where and people will have constant updated information to access. It is going to be truly amazing. 

Can someone from Fast Money contact me to discuss in detail. I feel I can really open up people's eyes as to my visions of the future. I am so upset over what has taken place over the past few years that I need to get this story out their to the American People. You are the first person I have contacted and was also thinking about David Faber. I will give you a few days to contact me and then if I do not hear from you , I will attempt to send out this letter or one similar and try to mass mail it, until someone decides that it is a great story to cover and research.

Jan 1st 2009


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

What you call a "conspiracy theory", most folks call "business sense." The content providers will always work to protect their assets and maximize their profits. They don't need to get together in a room and come up with a scheme to do so; it's in their nature.

And if you've been following the story, you'd know that a great deal of the problems that many of these people were warning consumers about have in fact taken place.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I have felt for some time that Sirius XM stock is being "beaten down", but I don't understand enough about the Market to know who or how this is being done. I know Sirius XM does have a lot of money problems which would make people not want to buy their stock. But it seems like even when there is some positive news about Sirius XM their stock never jumps like other companies do.


----------

